# Can I cut this off? Kliche board



## KevTom23 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi all.
I’m building a few Kliche boards and am planning to include a foot-switchable clipping diode option on at least one of them.
 But I need more space 😏
I’ve checked both sides of the pcb and I can’t see any traces that travel around the battery holder, so I plan to cut this off.
Is there anything there that I should know about that isn’tvisible?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 9, 2021)

I dont think it will work!!!


----------



## KevTom23 (Apr 9, 2021)

🤣🤣. 🙄🙄


----------



## KevTom23 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Apr 9, 2021)

KevTom23 said:


> View attachment 10868


Everyone needs some humour in this current crisis, Hope  you can see no foul pun intended.
I have contacted Mr PedalPCB to confirm if their is an Issue which I dont think there is but to be sure, Confirmation needed!

Cheers music6000


----------



## Robert (Apr 9, 2021)

Nope, no traces go around the battery holder.   Just don't cut higher than the top edge of the opening.


----------



## KevTom23 (Apr 9, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Everyone needs some humour in this current crisis, Hope  you can see no foul pun intended.
> I have contacted Mr PedalPCB to confirm if their is an Issue which I dont think there is but to be sure, Confirmation needed!
> 
> Cheers music6000


No offence taken 😁. It gave me a much needed giggle


----------



## KevTom23 (Apr 9, 2021)

Robert said:


> Nope, no traces go around the battery holder.   Just don't cut higher than the top edge of the opening.


Ideal. Thank you 😊


----------

